# Aragorn's ring



## Poor_Smeagol (Dec 17, 2001)

What's with his ring?! It's not one oof the three, not one of the nine, the seven, and it's not the one. At first I thought they made it up for the movie, but I read some of the Appendix, and it's there. Is it one of the rings of power? What's it's friggin' signifacance?


----------



## Grond (Dec 17, 2001)

You'll need to read The Silmarillion to find reference to it. It is the Ring of Barahir. A token given to one of Aragorn's distant ancestors given to him by Finrod Felagund as a reward for his rescue. Finrod was the King of Nargothrond and brother of Galadriel, who you know of as the Lady of Lothlorien. In ages past, the Silmarillion tells of the great war between the Eldar (elves) and Melkor (Sauron's master). Finrod was one of the great kings who opposed Melkor. If you desire more information on this interesting subject, The Silmarillion is a great read.

BTW, it is not a Ring of power and is an heirloom only. It has no mystical power other than any elf who sees it knows the bearer is an elf friend.

Also, welcome to the forum and hope my information helps.


----------



## Poor_Smeagol (Dec 17, 2001)

Thanks! I knew SOME of that, and I plan on reading the Silmarillion. I just wanted to know what it's significance was, cause, I didn't know why Tolkein even bothered to mention it in the Appendix if it wasn't a ring of power. Now I understand. Thank you!


----------



## Flynnaland (Dec 17, 2001)

I'm not for sure, but I thought that Aragorn's ring did have some magical powers like controlling dragons or something like that. Perhaps it had to do with Great Eagles. I don't have my books available to look at. I might be confusing the books with the roleplaying game. Then again, I might just be confused.  Anyone know about that?


----------



## Grond (Dec 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum Flynnaland. 

Alas, I am somewhat learned in Tolkien lore and know of no special powers of the Ring of Barahir. I have just browsed tLotR, Hobbit, and Sil and find nothing special about it unless something could be found in The Histories of Middle Earth which I do not yet own.


----------



## SirNothingman (Dec 18, 2001)

*Ring of Barahir*

Barahir; Father of Bereb; rescued Finrod Felagund in the Dagor Bragolach and received from his ring...an heirloom of the House of Isildur...the direct line to Aragon.

The Silmarillion page 105 says that Beren son of Barahir was he only man to come back from the mansions of death and his hand touched a Silmaril...no signaficance but a strong sign of Aragons blood line and rightful heir to become the King.


----------



## Poor_Smeagol (Dec 18, 2001)

I REALLY have to read The Silmarillion. I wish I had bought it for myself.... 
(I bought it for my dad, and it matches my set, but I can't read it. It's his Christmas present)


----------



## Halasían (Nov 11, 2003)

This ring was worth much to the Dúnedain as told in Appendix A of the Lord of the Rings. King Arvedui gave it to the Lossoth chief in return for his help, and it was later ransomed back to the Dúnedain as the only thing to survive King Arvedui.


----------



## spirit (Nov 12, 2003)

there is a nice poster of him holding a sword, and you can see the ring quite clearly! 

it a really nice ring on the poster!


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 26, 2003)

Unfortunately, that poster is INCORRECT!

The ring was given to Arwen as a present in Lothlorien when they plighted their troth. I think she gave him something in return. . .I'm not sure what.

Anyway, Arwen would've had the ring at the time of the LotR's.


----------

